# Allergy to Cannula?



## Amberzak (Jun 25, 2015)

I've had to change the cannula again. That's the third time since starting on Monday. It keeps bleeding, and it's really really sore on the bit where the actual cannula goes in. I seem to be fine with the adhesive, except where there's this little plastic ridge where it pushes down. I've got cavilon and hoping that will sce that problem, but already I can feel the cannula In me, and it's always really sore on where the cannula goes in. The last one that I took out was a gusher with blood when I took it out. And it's swollen up in a big whelt. The other one I took out had the same issue and it's still really painful. 

Has anyone had this? I'm using the flexi links I think. It's a plastic cannula in me. Do you think it gets better as my body gets used to it? 

I'm really upset because I really really love the pump and want it to work. But I'm so sick of my body fighting everything. I'm allergic to almost every antibiotic, and other tablets, and to most jewellery. So I shouldn't really be surprised.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 26, 2015)

Have you got the right length of cannula for your needs and is the cannula/tubing being pulled at all? There is no way the cannula should be sore like that. If no to all the questions perhaps consider a metal insert. Most of us don't use alcohol wipes before insertion but also consider this to make sure you haven't got any bacteria on your skin. You need to talk to your dsn on an urgent bases though to run through things.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2015)

I have heard other posts on this site with folks having probs with certain manufacturers  sticky.  I have had no probs with Medtronic.  Have a look back at posts about 10 month ago


----------



## heasandford (Jun 26, 2015)

Poor you!

The others who've posted here have made good recommendations. My only thought is taht if it is actually bleeding a lot when you take it out it might not be an allergy? Just bad luck hitting a blood vessel? Maybe I'm being a bit dim, but I'd stick with it (sorry if that's a pun!) and try other locations. From what I've read pumpers seem to find ways round this, I really hope you can too! Best of luck!


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't seem to have a reaction to the adhesive. But the place where the cannula goes in is always red and sore, as well as bleeding. And there's always a line of irritation where a line of plastic on the adhesive makes contact with the skin. I'm using cavilon spray and that seems to help.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2015)

I honestly thought it was the adhesive, Amberzak.

What length cannulas are you using? 6mm 8mm or 10mm?

I currently use 'Flexlinks' and the shortest in them is 8mm.  To my surprise - having obviously used shorter pen needles for years and years - they have always been fine.

If its the Teflon you happen to be allergic to, I'm not sure they do a stainless steel one for the Insight.  But ypauly uses s/s ones with his Combo - I wonder if the Insight tubing fits them?

Try chatting him up and see if he'll post you one?

Or perhaps better to try different length Teflon ones first - ring the Roche order helpline, provided the hosp has registered the pump as being your one by now - they should send you a couple of samples - usually come in packs of 2 to try.  Monday to Friday, 0800 731 2291 -8.30 am to 5.30pm.


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 27, 2015)

I used a different cannula today. It's one that came with the pump. It's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 27, 2015)

Err - so what ones were you using before?  

Don't understand this - we were chucked a selection, 90 degrees and angled Teflon ones and straight stainless steel.  We chose which one to attempt to insert, and then were given a few of that one to take home and instructed to ring Roche to set up our Accounts and place our first order, which we did.

I haven't tried anything that isn't Roche - the tubing doesn't fit other brands. (I mean the thing that joins it to the cannula)


----------



## Amberzak (Jun 28, 2015)

It's all Roche. I was given the 45 degree angle ones. I think they are called tender link? Made my skin come up in all sorts of itchiness. But the ones that go straight in, I think they are flex link, is causing me no problems at all. 

The cannula is exactly the same so it can't be that. And I never reacted to the adhesive other than that line where the plastic digs in. 

We go to the hospital to pick up our supplies (it's a bit of a trek for me but I don't mind).


----------

